Where and how do you store your server passwords? - didyousaymeow
======
o_nate
Not sure the context of this question, but I'd be interested in hearing what
people do about desktop-deployed applications that need to access a server
with authentication (such as a database server).

~~~
didyousaymeow
I was thinking for those people in teams where multiple people have server
access, how do they control who has access, how do they keep track, and how do
they store that information?

------
frytaz
In my head, or use .ssh/authorized_keys

------
ghost64
CyberArk :(

